# Is Davy Jones the Greatest Villain of all Time? Who'd you pick?



## LaTortue (Sep 10, 2011)

I say Davy Jones has be one of the greatest villains to hit the big screen in the last couple of years, a perfect antagonist! Anyways, who would you guys pick? I know the Joker. But who else? 



Oh yeah, pic attached if you don't know who Davy Jones is.


----------



## jackrat (Sep 10, 2011)

He doesn't look like the guy from the Monkees.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 10, 2011)

jackrat said:


> He doesn't look like the guy from the Monkees.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 10, 2011)

no one can top darth vader


----------



## jackrat (Sep 10, 2011)

There's this guy who lives at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue in D.C... OH,NO!!! I DIDN'T JUST GO THERE!!!


----------



## LaTortue (Sep 11, 2011)

Or perhaps Freddy Krueger?


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 11, 2011)

I was thinking Freddy too. The guy kills you in your sleep... Sleep and your dead... DON'T SLEEP!!!



LaTortue said:


> Or perhaps Freddy Krueger?


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 11, 2011)

jackrat said:


> He doesn't look like the guy from the Monkees.



Or he didn't age very well...


----------



## LaTortue (Sep 11, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> jackrat said:
> 
> 
> > He doesn't look like the guy from the Monkees.
> ...





It would be interesting to have a Squidface.


----------



## african cake queen (Sep 11, 2011)

what about this guy? billy the kid.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 11, 2011)

momo said:


> what about this guy? billy the kid.



William Bonney was merely misunderstood... 

If you want Major Villian, consider these folks:


----------



## jaizei (Sep 11, 2011)

momo said:


> what about this guy? billy the kid.



Reminds me, I need to make a trip up to Hico one of these days.


----------



## LaTortue (Sep 12, 2011)

Jason Voorhees is another great Villain!!


----------



## african cake queen (Sep 12, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> momo said:
> 
> 
> > what about this guy? billy the kid.
> ...



oh yeah, i forgot chainey!'lol
lindy


----------



## Shelly (Sep 12, 2011)

Bart Simpson





And the mean little bird in my sig.


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 12, 2011)

I think jack the ripper...


----------



## LaTortue (Sep 12, 2011)

Shelly said:


> Bart Simpson
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha, indeed!


----------

